# Was für ein Spiel würdet ihr euch wünschen ?



## nexistar (12. Juli 2012)

*Was für ein Spiel würdet ihr euch wünschen ?*

Hi,

würde mich mal interessieren. Was ist für euch das ideale Spiel ?. Bitte mit Erklärung und allem, am besten so beschreiben, dass man sich es auch gut vorstellen kann.

Ich wünsche mir seid langem ein Spiel, wo man hauptsächlich mit Tieren spielen kann. Man kann auswählen was für ein Tier man sein möchte, beispielsweise ein Löwe, und diesen steuert man dann eben. Jagen, kämpfen, und überleben soll dazugehören. Es sollte eine gute Grafik haben, allerdings muss es keine Story beinhalten, zumindest keine gute.

PS: Wenn ein ähnlicher thread bereits existiert, dann köpft mich nicht, ich habe nichts gefunden 

Grüße~


----------



## Aufpassen (12. Juli 2012)

GTA + Sims + CryEngine 3.

Bin mobil on, sonst würde ich mich länger fassen.


----------



## 10203040 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Spiel würdet ihr euch wünschen ?*

So ein Spiel wie Hitman Absolution, oh das kommt doch im November, genau das wünsch ich mir.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Spiel würdet ihr euch wünschen ?*

Ich wünschte mir wieder einen WWII Shooter, so eine Mischung aus den alten Teilen von CoD, MoH und BiA mit aktueller Grafik. Halt das Beste aus 3 Welten.


----------



## Klarostorix (16. Juli 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich wünschte mir wieder einen WWII Shooter, so eine Mischung aus den alten Teilen von CoD, MoH und BiA mit aktueller Grafik. Halt das Beste aus 3 Welten.


 
Gerade dieses Setting finde ich viel zu ausgelutscht... 

Ich wünsche mir mal wieder ein Strategiespiel mit tollen neuen Einfällen und einer ganz eigenen Spielweise wie es Supreme Commander war


----------



## natalie (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Spiel würdet ihr euch wünschen ?*

Ich wünsche mir ein Elder Scrolls (Singleplayer!!!), bei dem man ganz Tamriel bereisen kann, mit einer liebevoll designten Welt und abwechslungsreichen Quests.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Spiel würdet ihr euch wünschen ?*

Am liebsten eines was aufgebaut ist wie X3 TC nur sollte es im Stargate Universum spielen, oder allgemein ein gescheites Stargate Spiel wenns schon keine neuen Filme gibt


----------



## Ice-Head (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Spiel würdet ihr euch wünschen ?*

Also ich würde mir ein Spiel wünschen was von der Story und der aufmachung aufgebaut ist wie Half Life 2 nur als Open World Spiel, also frei begebare Gebiete (wie z.B. in Far Cry 2) die man erkunden muss mit vielen versteckten überraschungs momenten und einem großen aufgebot von Gruselfaktorn und natürlich eine packende Story.    
In der Spielwelt sollten verscheidene Gebiete soewie verschidene Schauplätze auftauchen (Wüste, Dschungel, Stadt usw.)
die alle verschiedene Gegner Typen beherbergen und verschiedene Taktiken vom spieler fordern.
Es sollte so eine Atmosphäre erzeugen wie in S.t.a.l.k.e.r und eine der neusten Grafikengine nutzen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Spiel würdet ihr euch wünschen ?*

Also entweder:

1. Rollenspiel mit "großer" Party (also 6(-8 inklusive RPCs) statt 4 bzw. 3 Mitgliedern, wenn die denn überhaupt eine Party haben!) wie etwa Wizardry oder frühere Might & Magic Teile

oder

2. Rundenstategiespiele à la Battle Isle oder Panzer General. 4X Spiele wie Master of Orion werden hier mit einberechnet wenn das Spiel Rundenbasierend abläuft, was da ja nicht immer der Fall ist

Beides muss man heute allerdings leider mit dem Elektronenmikroskop suchen um sowas noch zu finden


----------

